# Looking4 Help!



## looking4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Can someone please answer this question.

Can I still have something wrong with my thyroid even if my blood work came back negative?

I have all the symptoms, but my doctor (GP) is refusing to send me to a specialist since my blood work is negative.

Thank-you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

looking4 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please answer this question.
> 
> ...


Hi there!!! The answer is yes!! Could you post your lab results and the ranges? We must have the ranges!

"If" you have antibodies, they can make your labs come back in normal range. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and autoantibodies fighting one another all the time. Subsequently, they keep the "numbers" within the normal range (TSH, T4, F3)

I recommend these tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Please tell us your symptoms! Why does doc have to send you to a specialist? Is this an insurance problem?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

What do you mean by 'negative'? Did they do some basic blood testing on your thyroid levels? Thyroid antibodies screen? Please share with us the results and lab ranges.
To answer your question,YES. 
You probably will need further testing done, there are many different tests that are used to diagnose thyroid disorders. 
Also, it could be something else even though all the symptoms point to thyroid. It is important to get the proper testing done to be thorough. I hope you have a good doctor or access to one that is willing to help you find out what is wrong.
These boards are most helpful and a great support system. Welcome!!


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

My tests were "normal" or "not negative" also because most GPs do not use the right tests. You are in the BEST place to get good information. You have to take the lead and tell them what tests you want. Andros has led you in the right direction on tests, but you may need to find a GP who knows more about this or at least willing to send you to a specialist. My GP was same way until I finally insisted on antibodies tests and free T3 and free T4. That is when things changed and I finally found out that I had Hashimoto's Hypothyroiditis. This is another disease where the patient often has to education the doctors.... sad to say! Good luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## kdm68 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with everyone here. You may want to read what I posted just a couple of days ago. I had normal TSH and FreeT4, but finally had a doctor willling to test for antibodies. Bingo - Hashimotos! Finally on medication and hoping to feel better soon arty0045:


----------

